# Joey will not power on



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

We've had our Hopper and Joey for a few days now, and I've noticed that occasionally the Joey won't power on, either with the remote it the power button on the Joey. If I press and hold the power button on the unit, it resets and starts up. Has anyone else had this happen to them? If so, is there a fix?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

scredsfan said:


> We've had our Hopper and Joey for a few days now, and I've noticed that occasionally won't power on, either with the remote it the power button on the Joey. If I press and hold the power button on the unit, it resets and starts up. Has anyone else had this happen to them? If so, is there a fix?


If this continues please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you to get this corrected. Thanks!


----------

